
Genetic programming and the halting problem (2006) [video] - henning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fst40OxKX7o
======
pmoriarty
_" Turing was wrong: the halting problem may be decidable after all! Selecting
programs at random from the space of Turing-complete programs we show that
almost all of them stop. Therefore, the answer of the Halting problem is "no",
with probability 1."_

Doesn't providing a single counterexample of a non-halting program prove them
wrong?

~~~
eugenhotaj
This is equivalent to claiming that if you randomly sample from the real
number line the probability of sampling a natural number is 0, therefore
natural numbers can't exist.

(Of course I doubt the author(s) were making these claims in all seriousness).

------
verdverm
There was this guy in college who claimed to be able to factor big primes. So
we gave him the product of two. His nickname became Optimus Prime

~~~
FartyMcFarter
I suspect you meant he claimed to be able to factor any number, not just
primes? :)

------
shshhdhs
One key thing she mentioned is the growth rate — you can have a fully mature
18 meter bamboo tree in as little as three years. I’m addition to it being
both strong & flexible.

And, IIRC, bamboo tend to grow in dense groups— seems like growing bamboo for
building material would be a good use of space.

~~~
trillic
Think this is the wrong thread?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
No. Bamboo is genetically programmed to grow quickly; you cause it to halt by
cutting it down.

;-)

